# Moebius....SD Viper



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The official/unofficial look at the kit

https://youtu.be/VxmhyLGA5W0


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

My friend Bill is going to have to get one of these. He's a real Egg-plane nut, having built the Eggs Wing and the Death Egg (or is that Egg Star?).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I know these cartoonish/caricature kits aren't to every modeler's liking, but I like 'em, I'm looking forward to this one, and I hope it sells well enough for Moebius to consider doing a Raptor and/or Cylon Raider in the same style.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I finally got around to picking this kit up, and even though I really shouldn't have (didn't have the money for it), I LIKE IT!
First of all, it's quite a big larger than your average egg plane (which are usually egg-sized). This has a wing span of approx 6.5", is 4" long, and about 4.5" high. It's a snap kit, but I glued it, which now presents a slight problem for getting it on it's stand (you're supposed to pry it apart slightly to slip the stand inside the kit). It went together easily enough with a little clamping, and there were a few unsightly gaps at the seams that required filling, but all in all a nice build with clean lines and nice super-deformed details.
The only things I didn't like are kind of nit-picky. There is a small tab at the back of the wings that looked like... well... an after thought. I looked like they made the kit, then noticed that bit was missing and said, "Well, just carve it into the mold for the lower wing half, and we're finished". I built this tab up and feathered it into the rest of the wing, top and bottom. I think it looks better, but that's just me. The other nit-pick is the shape of the wing where it attaches to the fuselage. It has a little "jog" in it that I just didn't like, so I filled it in. Now where the wing comes forward from the engine intakes, it's perfectly straight until it reaches the gun.
So what else can I say except, I LIKE IT! I was wary at first over the price of the kit, but now that I see that it's not so small, I think the price is o.k. If you like egg planes, or those Big Daddy Roth weirdo hot rod kits, then this may have an appeal to you. I think it's cute.
Oh yeah, and it comes with both water slide decals and stickers. If you're getting this for a kid, or just don't feel like setting decals, then pull those stickers off the backing and slap them on your kit. Done!

I'd post a picture, but I don't own a camera.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I watched the video link in the first post, and I was still a little surprised by the size of this kit when I received mine. It's definitely more "caricature" than "egg plane", and I like it.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I built this kit a while back and as Tiebomber said it is much bigger than an egg plane. Here is a picture of my kit with some Tamiya glue to give a size comparison.




I enjoyed building the kit but as TIEbomber said there are a few little problems. I love Moebius kits and buy most of them but they need to get someone else to do their decals because they are terrible. I tried to use the kit decals but they were so thick and brittle that they were basically useless. The kit is to big/heavy for the stand. I used the top off of a broken solar light to make mine more stable. I tried to paint it like marble but I need to work on those skills because I am not really happy with how it turned out. It is very stable though.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Els said:


> ...The kit is to big/heavy for the stand. I used the top off of a broken solar light to make mine more stable. I tried to paint it like marble but I need to work on those skills because I am not really happy with how it turned out...


It might not look like marble, but I like it. It's unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I like the end product, I just need to stop thinking about it being a failed marble effect.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, there ya' go. Problem solved! :lol:


----------

